# Player seeking campaign



## Samiko The Bard (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey all, I live in Utah and I am having a hard time finding a campaign.  Is there anyone in the state looking for another player?  Seriously guys, kinda going out of my mind here.  I'm kinda going through withdrawls here. . . :\


----------



## wolfpunk (Oct 14, 2007)

What city are you in? I am part of a great group of three that plays pretty consistently every other saturday. Been playing together for nearly two years. We take turns running adventures.


----------



## S. Baldrick (Oct 29, 2007)

I know of a group that meets in West Valley City that is looking for an additional player.  Where do you live and how far are you willing to travel?


----------



## wad (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested in learning about this West Valley City group... could you put me in touch with them? Send me an email: eric@wadhome.org

Thanks! --- Eric


----------



## S. Baldrick (Jan 2, 2008)

wad said:
			
		

> I'm interested in learning about this West Valley City group... could you put me in touch with them? Send me an email: eric@wadhome.org
> 
> Thanks! --- Eric




I sent you an e-mail.


----------

